

Show HN: TimePanel: Incredibly fast time tracking and invoicing - mzarate06
http://timepanel.net/

======
impostervt
Definitely seems fast. Looks like the demo is using cached js but never
actually update to the server? I created a new project and clicked "Save", and
got the spinning icon that never went away.

~~~
mzarate06
Right, we turned off server syncing for the demo. You'll see identical speed
in the real app though. Both the demo and real version use local data stores
to read and write data, server syncing happens in the background. Moving
forward, that will also serve as the foundation for enabling offline
functionality.

I'll start working on getting projects to save for the demo.

Thanks for giving it a test drive!

------
mzarate06
OP here. This is a nights and weekends product that's the result of turning my
own small, private time tracking and invoicing tool into my first launched
product. I've had a blast building this; I'm looking forward to any feedback
the community can provide.

~~~
spikefromspace
Product undoubtedly looks and works great (at least from a basic skim). My
only issue with it is the pricing matrix which caps the # of clients. I do
some small time freelance work and i definitely have more than 10 clients
overall. So, does the pricing indicate that the freelance level can only do 10
clients at any given time? Is there a way to record historical results?

Note that I wouldn't mind paying 15/month for the unlimited version, but I am
just saying that paying monthly for 10 clients seems a bit off in my opinion.

~~~
mzarate06
Thanks for the positive words! To answer your questions:

Yes, the Freelancer plan only allows up to 10 clients at any given time. That
means if you've entered 10 clients, and want to add another, you'll either
need to upgrade, or delete a client. The pricing being based on the # of
clients is just 1 option we considered. Might another metric be more useful to
you? We'd love feedback in regard to that: support-at-timepanel.net.

As to whether there is a way to record historical results, can you clarify?
Perhaps you're asking how to import past clients, projects, or invoices? If
so, we're working on an import tool right now; it's a big priority (i.e.
others are asking about this as well) and we're hoping to get that out in the
next week or two.

Does that help?

------
emma01
Do check for Replicon's easy to use employee time tracking
(<http://www.replicon.com/time-tracking-softwares.aspx>) software. It pretty
simple to use and quick to implement.

